# PR suppliers.



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

My mind is blank right now. Does anyone know of any other PR suppliers besides AE or CSS?

Yes, I've used the search function.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

You can get some from Madisound and PartsExpress.

Here is a quick 12" 425g PR.

http://madisound.secureserverdot.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=143&products_id=689


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to post I need 18 inchers.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Tirefryr said:


> Sorry, I forgot to post I need 18 inchers.


Audiopulse should have an 18" PR.

EDIT: Here ya go http://www.audiopulse.com/products/passive-radiators/vmp


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

Thanks, but I had two bad experiences in a row with TC and would like to not deal with them. I do appreciate the effort though!


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=PR1821 2100 Gram

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=PR1816 1600 Gram


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

Arc said:


> http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=PR1821 2100 Gram
> 
> http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=PR1816 1600 Gram





Tirefryr said:


> My mind is blank right now. Does anyone know of any other PR suppliers besides AE or CSS?
> 
> Yes, I've used the search function.


Been there.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Oops. My bad


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Any reason you are not wanting CSS or AE?

They seem to be the best bets and the price for them is fairly low.


----------

